

Show HN: iPad app to store web articles offline - lims
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/gleaner/id931947453?mt=8&ign-mpt=uo%3D4

======
lims
A project late last year, which almost be forgotten until days ago when I read
a thread on Hacker News says most of the early bookmarked web pages are
disappeared.

There are some app's videos on
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJ9EDe3TWbll_2Y256yXpLw/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJ9EDe3TWbll_2Y256yXpLw/videos)

